# How far do you guys...



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

This is my problem as well. I just don't have it in me to drive for hours to ride for hours; at least not on a regular basis. So I have given up on the endurance riding idea and I just ride for fun at home and close by - within an hour to an hour and a half. Any further than that and it's an overnight for me. 

It just depends how much you really want to take part in particular events. I know at rides that I have gone to, and from people that I know, it is common for riders to travel over 3 hours and more to get out to events.


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

I actually just found two rides in VA that were an hour from me in 2013, but still it seems like most of them are 3-4 hours away if not more, and I haven't found any close ones for the 2014 season. I could see myself eventually going that far but not for my first few rides! I'm hoping there will be closer rides cropping up.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I've driven 14 hours to a CTR once. A day two day.

Most of my rides are at least six hours away; some are almost eight.

We always arrive a day or two early.


----------



## Smokeyhorse (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm in middle Tennessee and in the same boat. I am going to try and do my first LD in April in KY, which is 1.5-2 hrs away. I too cannot drive all over the Southeast
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Most rides for us are 4-5 hours away. The closest is 3. The farthest we have gone so far is 8.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

The closest ride to me is almost 3 hours away and I've been either volunteering or riding there for many years. Either to volunteer or ride, I arrive the day before and I get a chance to meet and mingle with managers and arriving riders. I camp on the spot. Next day is the ride. Then travel back home the same day. It makes a nice vacation week end!

Other rides are 4-5 hours or more away. I've volunteered to a ride over 7 hours away (yes, I'm crazy... but it was the National Championship and I was Team Manager)

The thought of traveling shouldn't be a source of frustration, it's actually part of the fun. I got into this to ride in different places I couldn't discover otherwise.


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

I just meant it was frustrating for my first few rides. I don't want to drive 4 hours and then my horse is like nuh uh let's go home. I think it would totally be fun if I got into it though.  And mostly I was just curious about how far you guys drove to the rides.


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

I live in louisiana...you know how many endurance rides are here....None, zip, zilch. I will have to travel on average 5 hours or more to rides. I also trail ride. The closest place is 50 min away and up to 2-3 hours away. Otherwise I'm stuck looking at my roads and woods around where I live. I just look at it like a mini vacation . I plan to always arrive as early as possible to a race and leave as late as possible.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Most of the time, you stay over to give the horse a rest before and after a ride, anyway. So, a few hours drive is not that bad. For me, the hard part is taking down camp! I am tired, sore and filthy, and I do not feel like loading all that stuff up!!

Nancy


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm lucky Greentree..I've commandeered two lovely girls to help me (dd and her friend) they keep the paddock area clean and are a great help.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

You can get you horse used to traveling before going this far. I have plenty of trails to train at home, but plan a few day trips before big rides, within an hour drive, to get my mare used to hop on the trailer, ride, go home. Then, you can also practice camping with your horse, even at home or where you board.

If you split the training in little bites, it won't be such a big chunk to swallow at once, when you get to the real ride. You will also get to know your horse in different settings and learn what works or not.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I am in New Mexico and the closest ride for me is 4 hours away also. There is only 3 rides in the state all 4 hoirs or more away and the rest I woukd have to travel to Arizona or Texas. 

That has been a big part of not getting to our first ride yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh how I wish I had a friend or mentor around here!  That would be so wonderful.

And I haven't actually thought about doing shorter trips before the big ride. That is a very good idea...and practice camping and everything. 

I doubt I will do my first ride this year though. My horse isn't used to trails and I lack a very important component...a trailer!  But I am okay with the slow pace. I'm not in a huge rush and it's all about being with my horse and enjoying our time together. If it takes us five years to get to our first LD so be it! I'm just very (overly) enthusiastic about endurance riding...I really feel like it'd be a great fit for us.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

aureliusandoinky said:


> Oh how I wish I had a friend or mentor around here!  That would be so wonderful.


Have you looked for one? The AERC website has a mentors list.

Do you use facebook? If so, look up a group called "SE Endurance Friends" and join it and then ask for a mentor in your area.. I bet there are more people around then you think!!


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

I did a ton of research last night and I bet I could find a mentor or someone to ride with for sure. There were definitely more mentors on the aerc website than I expected. I will check out that page! Thanks.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Our closest one is probably 45 mins away. But most of them are 3-4 hours away. I trailer with my endurance buddy, share the cost of gas and everything so its not too bad. My truck is in the shop so we have been taking her rig.


----------

